# FS: JL Audio 450 / 4v2 Amp (eBay and CL)



## saxophonedoug (May 11, 2010)

I'm looking to sell this great JL Audio amplifier, and just thought the community here might like to know of the recent posting on eBay and Annapolis CL.

ImageShack Album - 8 images

JL Audio 450 4V2 Car Amplifier Like New | eBay

https://post.craigslist.org/manage/3347914598

A year ago I purchased this amplifier new and used it in a SQ setup in my car (going for quality, not volume). Unfortunately I had to ditch the old Honda for repair issues and have since bought a new Hyundai Elantra GT, and I'm not willing to toy around with DIY customizing the new baby  Provides ample flexibility with crossover options, drives 4 separate channels and can be easily bridged for extra power.

This amplifier used to go for $500 brand new but isn't made anymore.

I am a professional classical and jazz musician and I can tell you that this thing sounds fantastic. I used it to drive two Dayton reference 7" mid-woofers and two Scanspeak Illuminator D3004 tweeters with plenty of headroom, no issues whatsoever. The unit looks and runs like new, and is here screwed into an MDF board which I had used to attach it to the back of the rear sedan seats (so facing into the trunk). Not only did my high-fidelity acoustic music sound live and beautiful, airy, spacious, but the techno and electronic music will kick accurate and hard as well. 

In the picture you'll notice a little splitter on the board, which fits proper gauge power wiring coming from the battery and splits it to the two amplifiers I was using (another for the subwoofer, see my other listing). Also comes with the manual and proper tools/wrenches for wiring and installation.

Detailed item info

Product Identifiers
Brand	JL Audio
Model	Slash v2 450/4V2
MPN	4504V2
UPC	699440980845

Key Features
Amplifier Type	Multi Channels
Channels	4
Bridgeable	Bridgable
RMS Power at 4 Ohms	150 W x 4

Performance
Frequency Response	20 Hz - 20 Hz
Signal to Noise Ratio	108.5 dB
THD at Rated RMS Power	0.03 %

Crossover / Equalizer
Bass Boost	With Bass Boost
Bass Boost Frequency	48 Hz
High - Pass Frequency	5000 Hz - 500 Hz
Low - Pass Frequency	50 Hz - 5000 Hz

Technical Features
MOSFET Circuitry	Yes
3 Way Ready	Yes

Dimensions
Width	19.69 in.
Height	2.31 in.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

